# All 12 Bettas! (image heavy) Come Look!



## TuckerLove (Jun 10, 2012)

Well, where do I begin? Ever since I got Franklin, I have started to become obsessed. LOL. So on to the pictures, I have 11 males and 1 female. Also, ignore the numbers on pics, they are for another site 

Franklin, Walmart CT.









Bash, Walmart CT. He is wicked tiny.









Sherbert, Pet Store VT. Is a chronic tailbitter. He also has grey spot on both cheeks, never noticed them before. Anyone suggestions?

























Ronan, Walmart VT.

















Sahal, PetSmart Butterfly VT.

















Loki, Petsmart Marble DTHM.

























Eddy, Walmart CT.

















Gilbert, Walmart VT.

















Bra'tac, PetStore Dalmatian VT.

























Ra, PetSmart DT.

































Vala, PetSmart VT Female.

























Teal'c, Pet Store DT.


















And here are my 2 divided tanks..
Franklin-->Ronan-->Bash









Eddy-->loki-->Sahal









Didnt realize how dirty the outside of the tanks were.


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 16, 2012)

very handsome fellas!


----------



## Sapphoira (Jul 16, 2012)

Gosh I love that dalmation! All are beautiful fish though!


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

Love all the tanks and your fish, I agree the dalmatian is beautiful. I own 9 Betta's and am so tempted for more but it gets expensive. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## lilyrazen (Oct 25, 2009)

Oh, they're all so pretty! I hope I can find as many pretty bettas as you when I'm older. Definitely planning for a lot of bettas.


----------



## TuckerLove (Jun 10, 2012)

Thanks guys! I love them all. Tomorrow, my dad and I are going to lowes to see how it will cost to turn my closet into a betta room! We are making the stands ourselves  

Also, Kudos to whoever knows where these names are from...most of the names I should say!


----------



## lilyrazen (Oct 25, 2009)

If my dad was awake, I'd tell him about your Franklin and Bash, because he'd LOVE to name my fish the same. He doesn't even know my fish's names!


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

I see each has a home made betta hammock, do they all use them?


----------



## mursey (May 9, 2012)

TuckerLove said:


> Thanks guys! I love them all. Tomorrow, my dad and I are going to lowes to see how it will cost to turn my closet into a betta room! We are making the stands ourselves
> 
> I think that is so cool, and very sweet.
> 
> I just started with bettas in April and I now have 6 and want more myself! At least your dad doesn't think you're nuts, and he's working on a project with you. I'm sure we would love to see it when it's done, or even in stages. Good Luck!


----------



## TuckerLove (Jun 10, 2012)

"I see each has a home made betta hammock, do they all use them?"

All but Teal'c, Sherbert, Vala, and Ra have them. I need more suction cups  Alot of them are fed in them and during the day the do hang out in them. I never thought they would, but man do they love them.

"I think that is so cool, and very sweet.

I just started with bettas in April and I now have 6 and want more myself! At least your dad doesn't think you're nuts, and he's working on a project with you. I'm sure we would love to see it when it's done, or even in stages. Good Luck! "

I started in June..and I have 12 lol. They think Im nuts, but hey my whole family is  I cant wait til we can do it, that means more bettas. I have 2 nephews and 1 niece and they love to call me crazy, ask when Ill get more and so on. We are hopefully going to be able to start the betta room on the first of August. So excited! Ill totally post pics of it.


----------



## TuckerLove (Jun 10, 2012)

Oh, and today my mom told me she doesnt care how many Bettas I have/get, as long as I take care of them and clean their tanks. She shouldnt of said that...


----------



## lilyrazen (Oct 25, 2009)

Oh Tucker, you're going to go off the edge! Tell me when you end up with 20!


----------



## mursey (May 9, 2012)

The other day I came home from Petsmart. I heard my mom in the other room say "Don't tell me you got another fish".
I said "I'm not going to tell you I got another fish"
About a half hour later I couldn't keep a straight face and I started laughing, I said "I DID get another fish .. ha ha ha . ." Luckily she didn't get mad. (I'm an adult, but I still have to live under her rules while I'm crashing at my mom's!)


----------



## lilyrazen (Oct 25, 2009)

My dad was the same way... "Wait... I said you could get one... Not two!"

And I was just like... Whoops.


----------



## TuckerLove (Jun 10, 2012)

lol Lilyrazen, Ive done that before. Ill let you know when I get 20..lol.


lilyrazenMursey- Im in the same boat, im adult and live at my parents house


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

I also am an adult renting out the bottom half of my fathers house and he thinks my sister and I are crazy fish girls. I have 2 10Gallon tanks, 2 2Gallon tanks, and 3 1.5Gallon tanks just in my room. But I wouldn't have it any other way 

and my sister has a 30Gallon community tank, and she also has 3 1.5Gallon tanks in her room. In total we own 14 Betta's and will always welcome more!!  

Betta's = Crack lol


----------



## Catfish Billy (Jun 27, 2012)

I think in a few years time I'll have a betta community, lol. And yes, bettas are my drugs! XD


----------



## TuckerLove (Jun 10, 2012)

In a few years, Ill probably be in Betta Rehab...more like a few months.


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

TuckerLove said:


> In a few years, Ill probably be in Betta Rehab...more like a few months.


I'll definitely be in the cell block right next to you with a very experienced Psychologist lol.


----------



## TuckerLove (Jun 10, 2012)

LOL.

So we went to lowes and probably on the 1st, when I get paid, I will paint my closet and then put my shelves up  Which means MORE Bettas!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm in the sa.e boat as some of you guys. I'm 50 and live with my mom. She does the don't tell me you got another fish question, too. Lol


----------



## TuckerLove (Jun 10, 2012)

I have a different update post with 13 bettas...well now Ill need to make a new post since my betta room is pretty much done, although 3 tanks dont fit *cries* There is also a 14th Betta now..


----------

